# Gold Vine Driftwood Toxic?



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello!

I bought some driftwood from LPS labelled "Gold Vine Driftwood" from Mongolia. I have since done some research, and noticed it looks very similar to Rhododendron wood. I am currently in the process of boiling the wood, and will be gently scrubbing it down afterwards. 

Before I stick it in my tank I was wondering: 
Are they the same type of wood? 
If not, are Gold Vine Driftwood also considered toxic? 
There was a species card attached to the wood which stated it to be 100% safe for all fish and animals, but I just wanted confirmation to be on the safe side (I will be stocking invertebrates in the tank as well).


Thank you!


----------



## drgarbanzo (Oct 1, 2017)

I've got the same thing in the tank I set up not too long ago. It's painful to get it to sink but doesn't appear to do anything with the water parameters. I got gifted a piece of mekong driftwood and now my tank is tea stained. The gold vine didn't do the same. I'm guessing you're Australian based given that I haven't really seen gold vine appear outside of Australian contexts.


----------



## jay82 (Oct 11, 2017)

I also have the same driftwood. But yet to have it in my tank, as my tank has not arrived yet. I was curious to what sort of wood it was, but I did purchase it from a good aquarium shop, so no trust issues.


----------



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

drgarbanzo said:


> I've got the same thing in the tank I set up not too long ago. It's painful to get it to sink but doesn't appear to do anything with the water parameters. I got gifted a piece of mekong driftwood and now my tank is tea stained. The gold vine didn't do the same. I'm guessing you're Australian based given that I haven't really seen gold vine appear outside of Australian contexts.


Good to know, thank you! It's currently sitting in a plastic tub with a rock ontop of it. Hope it won't take too long to sink, I'm itching to scape with it. Mine does appear to have alot of tannis though. Yes, I am in Australia! Nice to run into a fellow Aussie  



jay82 said:


> I also have the same driftwood. But yet to have it in my tank, as my tank has not arrived yet. I was curious to what sort of wood it was, but I did purchase it from a good aquarium shop, so no trust issues.


Ohh awesome! Would be great to hear any experiences once you have it in your tank! I've noticed the LPS does stock some "aquatic" plants that aren't truly aquatic, so decided to be extra careful with the wood. The shape and size was too good to take a pass on.


----------



## drgarbanzo (Oct 1, 2017)

Lush said:


> Good to know, thank you! It's currently sitting in a plastic tub with a rock ontop of it. Hope it won't take too long to sink, I'm itching to scape with it. Mine does appear to have alot of tannis though. Yes, I am in Australia! Nice to run into a fellow Aussie


I thought mine had sunk after a week but bobbed like a cork when it went in the tank. 3 weeks later its water logged enough that it sits on the bottom but if I'm playing around with things in the tank it moves about. Depending on where about you are might affect what you can get. I'm a couple of hours out of Sydney and the only decent options are in Western Sydney on the way home from work as the local pet barn has more non aquatic plants than it does aquatic ones. There is a few decent online plant stores and once my tank is in the new place I'm going to work on getting the rest of the plants and livestock in. Until the move I'm just keeping the cycling going so that I can make a move sooner rather than later after the move.


----------



## jay82 (Oct 11, 2017)

I expect tannins to be low with gold vine. I get alot of tannins with this...


----------

